# Would you date someone with stretch marks?



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, I would. If shes my type of girl.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Of course. It's rather ridiculous to me that someone wouldn't give the other person a chance just because they don't have flawless skin.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, not a big deal.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes. I have a stretch mark "fetish" so obviously, I would.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Of course. I've never understood what the big deal was with stretchmarks.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What about a good amount of cellulite?


And to respond to the question. Sure but most men only have a little tiny bit of stretch marks. Usually only on their upper arms if they do weightlifting or sometimes their butt/hip area. Stretch marks on the stomach are kind of yucky though. I have big ones all over my hips and a few small ones on my boobs but they are all white in color. Happened during puberty.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> What about a good amount of cellulite?


 Love it. Women are supposed to have cellulite. Of course it can be unattractive if it's extreme but I doubt you're anywhere near that.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sure I've had those. Thank god they kind of fade over time. When I was like 13/14ish they were bright red.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course. LOL


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Well seeing as how i have them on my hips, it would be pretty hypocritical of me not to lol. After i went to rehab and got clean i put on weight very quickly, leading to stretchmarks


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

They wouldn't really bother me on somebody that's otherwise attractive, unless they're so deep, discoloured, numerous, and in such a prominent location that they're disfiguring, in which case I might be a little turned off at first, but not enough to draw my attention away from a nice figure and a pretty face.

The insecurities (well, the behaviours and emotional problems that they cause) that some people have over their minor physical flaws are often more of a turn off than the flaws themselves.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Of course I would date someone with stretch marks.
I got horrible looking stretch marks on my hips two years ago, fortunately they have disappeared now. I looked like a tiger.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I would. I have stretch marks on me so it would be wrong of me not to date someone else who has them. :blank


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

its not a big deal.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Doesn't everyone have some somewhere on them?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> Doesn't everyone have some somewhere on them?


No


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

mynameislacie said:


> Doesn't everyone have some somewhere on them?


My dad doesn't, my bro only has like 3 small white stretch marks on his hip. And my mom has a few stretch marks on her legs, stomach.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I have stretch marks pretty much everywhere. Thanks, puberty.

And yes, I would date someone with stretch marks.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not a big deal. You forget they're even there. I don't have any because I've been thin my whole life.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't say no. Have em myself.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I dont think it maters :stu


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

If you're going to go through life avoiding people with stretch marks prepare for a very lonely existence.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It might be gross if they were really extreme for some reason. Most people are probably pretty normal though.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes of course. Never met someone that wouldn't, that's just crazy.

Always remind me of that kat williams stretch mark clip. haha


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

nycdude said:


> My dad doesn't, my bro only has like 3 small white stretch marks on his hip. And my mom has a few stretch marks on her legs, stomach.


I'm tiny and never have been big. I have tiny stretch marks on the side of my hips. You can see them when I get a tan in the summer. My fiancé has never even noticed them though


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

almost everyone has stretch marks. even skinny people do


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol at the thought of this being a problem for someone.


----------

